# 2016 Ford F-350 Powerstroke Platinum Boss Stainless DXT Ebling 16 Ft Backblade



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Ready for some snow here in West Michigan...


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow. Very very nice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pretty fancy outfit to be plowing in...... But it does look nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What a waste of money.









Damn am i jealous.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I have no need for that back blade. I wouldn't be able to spread salt with it. But it sure looks nice! I'd throw out those stock tires as long as you're spending money though.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Beautiful set up! Good luck with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2058304 said:


> I have no need for that back blade. I wouldn't be able to spread salt with it. But it sure looks nice! I'd throw out those stock tires as long as you're spending money though.


You can run a V Box and a Ebling back blade.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2058318 said:


> You can run a V Box and a Ebling back blade.


It looks like the hydraulics are right where my chute and spinner would be.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2058334 said:


> It looks like the hydraulics are right where my chute and spinner would be.


They offer a different mount to accommodate the spinner using two cylinders. I believe is a PS Member 



 You'll see the hydro pump on the drivers side by the tail light.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Great looking rig.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

miderbier;2058242 said:


> Ready for some snow here in West Michigan...


Nice set up, I saw this truck on Facebook somewhere today


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow very nice set up! That's probably the nicest plow truck I've ever seen


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not sure there's a lot worthy enough for such a thing of beauty to be plowing.


----------



## Browny (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice wesportwesport


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey that is a nice truck. It's a scam what ford wants for one compared to a lariet. The dif from xlt to lariet is roughly the same for lariet to platinum. However you get way less in upgrades. Heated steering wheel is a nice touch, be nice to have that in my lariet. Switch out those ltx's, terrible tires in the snow. I had it done the day I picked up my truck.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my... that is a beautiful truck. Care to donate it to a random member?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

EXR;2059654 said:


> Hey that is a nice truck. It's a scam what ford wants for one compared to a lariet. The dif from xlt to lariet is roughly the same for lariet to platinum. However you get way less in upgrades. Heated steering wheel is a nice touch, be nice to have that in my lariet. Switch out those ltx's, terrible tires in the snow. I had it done the day I picked up my truck.


I have to agree to a point, my lariat cost more than some platinums.

Prices in general are just outrageous


----------



## cornfarmertom (Nov 22, 2015)

Great looking unit, you should be proud!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

How bout an interior pic with the controls mounted? Very nice.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow congrats! Looks like the front barely sqauts with the blade up.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Interior pics would be nice to see


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is one bad a$$ rig. Very nice, congrats!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome setup


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys it is a great truck. This is my 4th 6.7 Powerstroke. I have always been a BOSS fan and I think this DXT is my 4th BOSS as well. The back blades are great for certain instances but don't work for everyone...I just made a small piece that slides in between my cupholders and mount my controllers on that. Unplug a couple wires and the thing slides out! I have both a joystick and a hand held but I still prefer a joystick...


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice mounting idea for the controls, that is probably amazingly comfortable to use being in such a nice location with the center console to use as an arm rest.


----------

